# The Official "Donate your unused Blazers tickets to HearToTemptYou" thread!



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I mean, hell, apparently no one else is using them.

I promise I won't let them go to waste!

Now, all you have to do is send me a PM, and I'll give you all the info on where to send them. It's that simple!

This is the opportunity of a life time people. With my help, and others like me, We may someday fill the Rose Garden to it's full capacity again!

All you have to do is PM. 

It's all up to you.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey, good idea lol. Please donate to the QRICH broke college student blazer ticket fund. jk lol (im not broke, but hey..if your not going to use 'em ....)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Hey, good idea lol. Please donate to the QRICH broke college student blazer ticket fund. jk lol (im not broke, but hey..if your not going to use 'em ....)


Hey man, I'm not gready. I'm willing to share the tickets I get!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

If a mod could make this a sticky thread, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Don't forget your brotha, RoseCity. He is always able to attend games you cannot.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Don't forget your brotha, RoseCity. He is always able to attend games you cannot.


It's all on the one my man. Soul Brother gots ya covered!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> If a mod could make this a sticky thread, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


Just saw this.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

When they do courtside from Tony Romas-they give tickets away-just go in and ask for them


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> When they do courtside from Tony Romas-they give tickets away-just go in and ask for them


Do you know the next time they are doing Courtside from Tony Romas?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I believe they said last Monday that they would not be back to Tony Romas until our road trip in Jan. Taking a break for the holidays.

You might call either the Blazers or Tony Romas and ask what the schedule is...??? It's the one that is not far from the RQ.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey, what happened?

This thread was a sticky, but now it isn't.

People, this is a very very important thread!

heh heh heh...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

No this is not an important thread and should NEVER have been made a sticky to begin with. I realize you are having fun with it, and feel free to bump it as often as you like, but sticky's should be for the group, not one individual.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> No this is not an important thread and should NEVER have been made a sticky to begin with. I realize you are having fun with it, and feel free to bump it as often as you like, but sticky's should be for the group, not one individual.


I know, I know. I'm not being serious with this thread really. But, on that note, I'm not going to turn down free Blazer tickets.

Maybe if I made it "The Official "Donate your unused Blazers tickets to HearToTemptYou and everyone else that wants them" thread!" it would work?

This thread is more of a satire as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a slight problem. I got two tickets for my brother and I. When I got the tickets I had talked to my dad and he had said it was fine for my brother to go with me but he has since changed his mind so I now have an extra party ticket. Anyone interested?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

If I were able to be in Portland right now I would gladly buy your extra ticket, gambitnut.

Sigh....Jim scheduled work for this weekend when I realized there were no tickets left for the bash.

Next year (if people on this board are still talking to me) maybe we will be able to attend.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Im interested... 
PM me please


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> If I were able to be in Portland right now I would gladly buy your extra ticket, gambitnut.
> 
> Sigh....Jim scheduled work for this weekend when I realized there were no tickets left for the bash.
> ...


Who needs Jim?:grinning:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I have a slight problem. I got two tickets for my brother and I. When I got the tickets I had talked to my dad and he had said it was fine for my brother to go with me but he has since changed his mind so I now have an extra party ticket. Anyone interested?


If it's free, sure!

heh heh heh...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Who needs Jim?:grinning:


:laugh: 

Married 22 years...and he's still the one!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> If it's free, sure!
> ...


Yep! BlazerFanFoLife was the first to respond and I sent them a PM but haven't heard back so it is first come, first serve. HearToTemptYou, you are next in line.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep! BlazerFanFoLife was the first to respond and I sent them a PM but haven't heard back so it is first come, first serve. HearToTemptYou, you are next in line.


BlazerFanFoLife got back to me and then I responded, so, BlazerFanFoLife, check your PMs.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep! BlazerFanFoLife was the first to respond and I sent them a PM but haven't heard back so it is first come, first serve. HearToTemptYou, you are next in line.


Hey! This is *MY* thread afterall!!!

Last I checked, it wasn't "The Official "Donate your unused Blazers tickets to BlazerFanFoLife" thread!"

Heh heh heh, it's okay, I guess I'll let it slide this time...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey! This is *MY* thread afterall!!!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BlazerFanFoLife won't be there yet when we go up so I was going to leave it in the Will Call. What would be the best way to make sure it gets to him?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Just a reminder that I'm still here, waiting to take your tickets from you!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Just a reminder that I'm still here, waiting to take your tickets from you!


He offered, you didn't show. What is up with that?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> He offered, you didn't show. What is up with that?


Hey!! I showed up in November when I made this thread! That's what it is!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey!! I showed up in November when I made this thread! That's what it is!


Gambinut showed you some love and you stood the group up. 

You should start a new thread to get rid of the nasty karma associated with this one. You ask for donations and then don't show up to accept them.  

:devil: ish mood tonight... I guess that is obvious!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Gambinut showed you some love and you stood the group up.
> ...


He offered the tickets to BlazerFanFoLife, not me.

I was more then willing to accept them. See this post here!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=904616#post904616


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> He offered the tickets to BlazerFanFoLife, not me.
> ...


TOTALLY MY BAD...

I read it wrong earlier today, otherwise, I was going to offer you a ticket but somehow thought Gambinut offered you one. I should slow down once in a while. I had two tickets that weren't even used. Sorry about that. I was totally going to donate to the HearToTemptYou ticket fund. Sorry about that.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> TOTALLY MY BAD...
> ...



AHHH!!! DAMN IT!!!

Ehh, it's okay. I've seen the Mavs so many times, you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Any one got some tickets to the Bulls game they would like to give up?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

They are even giving away a poster of my favorite player (Maurice Lucas) on Saturday.

Someone must care!!! heh heh heh...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Any one got some tickets to the Bulls game they would like to give up?


Every weekday about 5:30, 97.1 KISN FM runs a contest where the ninth caller gets a prize if they can name the song the lyric of the day comes from. They annnounce the lyric of the day several times, the first being at 5:00. This week the prize is a family four pack of tickets to that game.


----------



## Ehehehcallmedaddy (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Hey, good idea lol. Please donate to the QRICH broke college student blazer ticket fund. jk lol (im not broke, but hey..if your not going to use 'em ....)



How about the I Havent Been to a Game in Forever Because I AM A Broke-*** College Student Fund??


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

With the return of Bonzi and Sheed, I figured I'd bump this again.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I hate this thread.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> I hate this thread.


Why?

It's the greatest thread of all time.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

With talks of attendance being down for next season, I figured I'd bump this thread to help prevent that from happening.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> With talks of attendance being down for next season, I figured I'd bump this thread to help prevent that from happening.


Getting a head start on the season are you now HearToTemptYou?  

You should get in contact with the Blazers Ticket office. Did you know that if you put group events to games together that you get a pair of free tickets for every 25 tickets you sell for them? Something to think about. :yes:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

It's that time again...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought about giving away two Hornets tickets cause I get my hands on 4 season tickets from time to time but most of the Hornets fans that post on the board are foreign haha...Oh well...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*HearToTemptYou, what's with the spelling of your handle?*

Just curious. Why is it spelled "hear" and not "here"?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: HearToTemptYou, what's with the spelling of your handle?*



> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> Just curious. Why is it spelled "hear" and not "here"?


hear as in listen as in radio as in thats what he does.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> hear as in listen as in radio as in thats what he does.


Help me out, Hap. I'm missing something.

You mean he listens to Blazer games on the radio? What does that have to do with "tempting" someone? If he's the one performing on the radio, it's everybody else who's doing the listening.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Help me out, Hap. I'm missing something.
> ...


actually, now that i remember, I think it's like the title to a song, or an album he's fond of or something.

It's called a pun Talkhard.



> Hear To Tempt You (1977)
> The first record after the group left Motown, this was a commercial disaster, and deservedly so; the cutesy title is the best thing about the record. Producer Norman Harris doesn't have a new idea in his head, churning out all the then-current R&B and disco clichés with no memorable melodies; the album's only decent track is the ballad "She's All I've Got," produced and written by Ron Baker. And the lyrics are worse than the music: after years of complaining that Whitfield was giving them too many political lyrics and not enough love songs, the Tempts devote much of this disc to feel-good pseudo-political fluff like "Think For Yourself" and "Let's Live In Peace," which the group co-wrote. At this point Edwards was out of the group, replaced by Louis Price. Ron (Have Mercy) Kersey arranged a few of these tracks, but doesn't show the flair evident on his work with the Trammps; here he just piles on disco strings and bass vamps. An embarrassing disappointment best forgotten. (DBW)
> The first of two albums on Atlantic records, it was a huge flop. The group put out five singles over three years with Atlantic and none of them even charted, a pathetic humiliation for a band of such importance. (JA)
> 
> Slick (Kendricks: 1977)


The temptations


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Ah, that would explain it. Thanks for the info, Hap. And it's a pretty bad pun, in my opinion.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> Ah, that would explain it. Thanks for the info, Hap. And it's a pretty bad pun, in my opinion.


there's a good pun?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

My screen name comes from the title of a '77 Temptations LP. "Hear To Tempt You" was the name of a LP the Temptations put out on Atlantic records.

It wasn't exactly a hit, so I figured no one would ever know much about it.

For what it's worth, I didn't think the album was all that bad. "Snake In The Grass" and "Think For Your Self" are pretty good songs.

I thought their second Atlantic LP, titled "Bare Back" was much better, and it's one of my favorite Temptations LPs.

They both feature one of my favorite lead singers who was with the Temptations only during their Atlantic years, Louis Price. I think he's coaching basketball in Chicago these days.


----------

